
If it costs $1.7B to develop a drug, can we expect to lower drug prices? - aaavl2821
https://www.quora.com/Considering-that-on-average-it-takes-10-years-and-costs-about-1-7-billion-to-develop-a-new-drug-and-move-it-through-clinical-trials-only-a-fraction-of-potential-medicines-actually-receive-FDA-approval-how-much-can/answer/Richard-Murphey?__nsrc__=4&__snid3__=4571942478&share=1
======
StreamBright
I guess the real question is how to reduce the price of developing new drugs.

